# Mixed Drink Recipes



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 13, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has any favorite mixed drink recipes to share, I'll start:

My favorite from a local place, the Rumple G
1/2oz Razzmatazz
1/2oz Creme de Cocoa
1/4oz RumpleMinze peppermint schnapps
4oz milk or half & half
Shake with ice, served in a rocks glass

Tastes a lot like mint chocolate chip ice cream...with a kick!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't drink alcohol anymore, but when I did my friend from Canada made this one up:
Absolut Curant Vodka
Malibu Coconut Rum
Cherry schnaps
Pineapple juice
Orange Juice


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 13, 2008)

Either a dry vodka martini made with Grey Goose, or, any Stoli flavor on the rocks are my simple answers, with peach and raspberry being my favorites of the latter. 

Mixed # 1: Have chilled bottles of both Stoli Raspberry and a not-too-expensive bottle of sparkling wine on hand (anything dry under $20 will be fine for this, under $10 actually)--of course, if you live the Ab Fab lifestle and keep cases of Veuve Clicquot around, feel free to use that and send me an invitation. (I will bring you a choice species orchid with no more than two hidden mealie bugs to your home as a gift.) Purée fresh or frozen raspberries, preferably fresh with a tiny bit of sugar to bring out the juices, and put about a tablespoon of it in the bottom of each champagne flute, add a shot of Stoli Raspberry to each and top things off with your sparkling wine. This is a fruity-but-not-sweet drink, which tends to be my preference. You could also do this with blueberries and Stoli Blueberry, peach purée and Stoli Peach etc.

Mixed # 2: For this very fresh-tasting one, you'll need a large glass jar or bottle--an empty 1.75 liter glass bottle works perfectly. Select a 750 ml bottle of good quality vodka (I generally use Svedka for infusions because the price is great for the quality), a ripe honeydew melon and a medium-sized cucumber. Peel, seed and chop the cucumber into pieces small enough to fit into your empty bottle, ball half of your melon and add that as well. Pour your 750 ml bottle of vodka over the fruit, cap and shake. Because the fruit and vegetable being infused are soft, it'll only take about 2-3 days for the flavors to be absorbed by the liquor (shake things briefly once a day); things will get a little bitter if you don't strain and chill it after that. Now that you have your infused liquor ready, add a shot of it to your martini shaker with ice, along with a shot of a sake you like, and a shot of pear nectar (Looza is readily available to all I think)--shake and pour into a martini glass and top off with the chilled lemon-lime beverage of your choice. 

I could go on, but I won't because that took enough time already! I hope someone tries at least one of them and enjoys it.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I'm a beer guy for sure, but some of my fav drinks if I'm buying for a mixed group:

If I'm doing shots, my go to is straight tequila with salt and *lime*. Somewhere I developed a stomach for tequila, go figure. Once I break out the t, watch out though! 

Purple Hooter- either as a shot or on the rocks. Girly, but delicious. The recipe varies a lot, but is essentially vodka and chambord plus either 7-Up or cranberry juice (the juice version is better IMO). Some add triple sec. This one will cost ya! But used to get them by the pitcher at Chili's or somewhere like that at a good price. 

A simple shot is 50% So Co, 50% peach schnapps. Forgot what it's called. I might consider sipping this on the rocks, but it is pretty thick and sweet and would need diluted with juice or pale soda. 

-Ernie


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 13, 2008)

Back in the days of my binges, I liked Absolut Vodka in a blender with Cran-rasberry juice & ice cubes, blend on low until you have a smoothie!! 
Another was frozen Jack Daniels, (only drank this if I was looking for trouble)!!LOL

Tom


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 13, 2008)

I am a single malt scotch on the rocks man but A Long Island Ice Tea used to hit the spot for me. 2.5 of them would blind me, LOL. 

Long Island Ice Tea

1 part vodka
1 part Tequila
1 part rum
1 part gin
1 part triple sec
1 1/2 parts sweet and sour mix
1 splash Coca-Cola

Mix ingredients together over ice in a shaker and give one brisk shake. Pour into a tall glass and make sure there is a touch of fizz at the top. Garnish with lemon.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2008)

My personal favorite:

The Red Alaskan Thunderf***

Take a glass of ice and fill it with vodka. Splash of cranberry juice for color.

There you go.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 13, 2008)

A dozen years ago, met my sister at SIU (Southern Illinois University, Carbondale IL) - On a hot July day - went out to the Pomology Research Orchards equipted with - 1.75 liter bottle of Bacardi Rum, cooler of Ice, a dozen limes, 500+ feet of extension cord, blender, lawn chairs, Beach Umbrella, we plugged the cord in at the shed, and ran it out into the un-used that year test plots of Strawberries !!!! There were at least 50 different varieties, most were at perfect ripe, each a little different than the other. Some more fragrant, some more sweet, some big, it was a delight - We picked strawberries and dropped them in the blender, added rum, ice and a little squeeze of lime, sat, laughed and drank Daquiri's until we went blind. (or was that sunset?) One of her Student Researcher's drove us home. (I never drink and drive) 
It won't happen again, but it sure was fun. The look on her researcher's face when he saw us way out in the field, in the lawn chairs with the big unbrella on a blazing hot, sunny July day was priceless. Fresh, ripe strawberries


----------



## TADD (Nov 13, 2008)

Rum. Diet, Lime - Nuff said.....


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 13, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> A dozen years ago, met my sister at SIU (Southern Illinois University, Carbondale IL) - On a hot July day - went out to the Pomology Research Orchards equipted with - 1.75 liter bottle of Bacardi Rum, cooler of Ice, a dozen limes, 500+ feet of extension cord, blender, lawn chairs, Beach Umbrella, we plugged the cord in at the shed, and ran it out into the un-used that year test plots of Strawberries !!!! There were at least 50 different varieties, most were at perfect ripe, each a little different than the other. Some more fragrant, some more sweet, some big, it was a delight - We picked strawberries and dropped them in the blender, added rum, ice and a little squeeze of lime, sat, laughed and drank Daquiri's until we went blind. (or was that sunset?) One of her Student Researcher's drove us home. (I never drink and drive)
> It won't happen again, but it sure was fun. The look on her researcher's face when he saw us way out in the field, in the lawn chairs with the big unbrella on a blazing hot, sunny July day was priceless. Fresh, ripe strawberries



Wonderful, and proof you CAN remember great drinks! 

Some more of mine: http://www.streetmorrisart.com/libations.html


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 13, 2008)

My favorite mixed drink, hands down, is a simple Tanqueray martini, extra dry..with a lemon twist. But I save that for restaurants. At home, I rely on gin and tonic (that's the recipe...gin, and tonic. add some lime juice.) But lately, my afterwork decompressor is vodka with a squeeze of lime, and equal parts cranberry juice and orange juice, over the rocks. For a mixed drink, the vodka doesn't matter. But I also like it straight, out of the freezer..(must be my Russian half). Right now I have Fris in the freezer...very good, but I prefer Swedka. My favorite, which I haven't seen in years, is Volganaya, an Estonian import. Can't afford both paphs and Stoli, or (gasp) Grey Goose.......


----------



## Ernie (Nov 13, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> At home, I rely on gin and tonic (that's the recipe...gin, and tonic. add some lime juice.) QUOTE]
> 
> Ah, how could I forget the gin and tonic. Easy, classic, and a pleaser. My wife's fave "every day" cocktail.
> 
> -Ernie


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 13, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My favorite mixed drink, hands down, is a simple Tanqueray martini, extra dry..with a lemon twist. But I save that for restaurants. At home, I rely on gin and tonic (that's the recipe...gin, and tonic. add some lime juice.) But lately, my afterwork decompressor is vodka with a squeeze of lime, and equal parts cranberry juice and orange juice, over the rocks. For a mixed drink, the vodka doesn't matter. But I also like it straight, out of the freezer..(must be my Russian half). Right now I have Fris in the freezer...very good, but I prefer Swedka. My favorite, which I haven't seen in years, is Volganaya, an Estonian import. Can't afford both paphs and Stoli, or (gasp) Grey Goose.......



Though I recommended it for good reason, I've never actually purchased a whole bottle of Grey Goose; my husband got me the pear version once as a surprise, and I tend to savor a dry Grey Goose martini out once in a blue moon because there's generally little difference in price between one made with a great verses a good vodka. Stoli, well, it's often on sale at the store we generally shop at here--how expensive a habit it becomes depends on how much of it one goes through. I used to buy Fris, but then it jumped a couple of bucks and I learned Svedka was just as good. I'll keep my eye out for Volganaya--always up for a good suggestion.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2008)

I generally buy Smirnoff vodka. I feel like I'm getting diminishing returns after that. If I'm feeling like a high-roller, I'll grab some Ketel One. It's my favorite "premium" vodka.


----------



## T. migratoris (Nov 13, 2008)

I knew I'd like this thread ...

Rye Old-Fashioned - my all-time favorite:

4 oz. good rye whiskey. Overholt is good; so is Wild Turkey
1/2 tsp or so Grand Marnier or Cointreau (don't use triple-sec)
dash bitters. I like Peychaud's but Angostura works also. Be careful - a little goes a long way
1 oz. very cold water
1 maraschino cherry. I don't muddle but some people do
1/2 tsp or so maraschino cherry syrup
1/4-inch wide strip lemon peel (rind? incluiding the white stuff). Twist, then rinse under running water before putting in the glass

Fill a double-old-fashioned glass with fresh, large ice cubes. Add all ingredients, stir. Add a teeny bit of sugar if it's too tart but taste it first. Some people like more water & more sugar but not me. Now drink fast before someone discovers you've made one ...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't like Ketel 1 when I tried it...too harsh for me...but its fine in a mixed drink.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I don't drink alcohol anymore, but when I did my friend from Canada made this one up:
> Absolut Curant Vodka
> Malibu Coconut Rum
> Cherry schnaps
> ...



mmmmm, I'll take one of those...I'm a sucker for anything sweet with fruit juice and rum...even better if it comes with a little umbrella...


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2008)

T&T. 

I'm a simple girl...generally.


----------



## Candace (Nov 14, 2008)

Very simple recipe because if it's more than a step or two, it ain't gonna happen here!

Godzilla:

A couple glugs of vodka
A couple glugs of Midori
Pineapple juice until it's a nice Godzilla Green

There you go. My favorite drink.


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2008)

Ooh, I had something similar last night at dinner, Candace - had coconut cream in it also though...yummy. I love Midori.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot about an Old Fashioned. 

My Saturday evening after meal unwind drink has been a low tumbler, with 3 or 4 ounces of Evan Williams Single Barrel aged in Oak 10 years. Sometimes I'll add an ice cube, but normally I drink it neat at room temp. 

The bottle was a gift, I would never spend that much on myself normally.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

Fruite juice (red colour such as strwberry, cherry etc) with banana juice!!!hahahaha:rollhappy::rollhappy:
Any kind of alcohol is really not my cup of tea...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 14, 2008)

Heather said:


> T&T. I'm a simple girl...generally.



What's a T & T? Tequila & Tonic?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe Tn'T??? (BOOM)


----------



## TADD (Nov 15, 2008)

Tadd N Tadd


My favorite drink is a big ol' cup of TADD


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 15, 2008)

TADD said:


> Tadd N Tadd
> 
> 
> My favorite drink is a big ol' cup of TADD



Maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet, maybe not enough sleep, but there's something surreal about this, top to bottom--I'm including the avatar and the signature in that.

Favorite memory of a stormtrooper: My husband and I walking from our hotel in Rosemont, Illinois to McDonald's for breakfast sandwiches before heading to Wizard World Chicago--halfway there, Boba Fett is adjusting his gear mid-sidewalk and his storm trooper buddy tells us to "move along". 

That had nothing to do with drinks and probably won't even be entertaining to most of you who read it. (Sorry.)


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2008)

Robin, Tadd has a toddler...I think that's most of it...

I saw Star Wars as a very young child made by her big sister to sit in the front row. My neck (and brain) still hurt. 

T&T - Tanquerey and Tonic. 
(Geez, even BNL know that!  )


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 15, 2008)

Us older folks refer to it as G & T, actually.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

But Heather is so young!!!!:wink: How would she know it???


----------

